# Best tool belt



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I use the klein 7 pocket leather one with a suspension rig and a pouch for wire nuts/screws but because it's big it get heavy with all the might needs. It's held up to five years of abuse though

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

I was looking at the Klein tradesman pro tool belt but it has gotten horrible reviews


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Definately don't use their cloth ones, my guys wore through two in a year

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I have Occidental pouches with the padded suspenders. It's not cheap, but I like to buy good tools ONCE.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a gator pro belt with a Klein 5165 tool pouch. Works for me.


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

Cow said:


> I have Occidental pouches with the padded suspenders. It's not cheap, but I like to buy good tools ONCE.


I second that.


----------



## lj973gm (Aug 30, 2012)

Commercial here as well

Carhartt pouch and the klein/greenlee three tool leather holder, leather tape holder. 

Light and quick on and off for task changes, but large enough to carry what you need if you go up a ladder. If I am on a lift material goes in a tray on the rail. No reason to carry added weight if it is not needed. 

6" slotted, linesman and 6 in 1 in my leather holder. Channelocks and level in rear pocket. Pouch gets the small bits, tape, non contact tester. 

Works for me and a few others on here.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Occidental.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

The occidental looks awesome

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Leather-5500-Electricians-Pouch/dp/B0009H5LR6

http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Leather-5589-Electricians-Tool/dp/B006NOJAKI


----------



## Gqmdl0617 (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone ever look into Iron Dog gear? It's basically a customizable tool belt system. Been using mine on and off for two years, choosing whichever pouch I needed. Held up well so far.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I read the history of the Iron Dog Gear . They say proudly that their products are made in a socially responsible factory in India. 

I think that is politically correct way of saying that our workforce is at least 8 years old and out competition's uses 5 and 6 years olds. 

Who are they trying to kid.

LC


----------



## GMD (Feb 1, 2015)

I would get the Rack-a-tiers belt & suspenders. It seems nobody else get the fact that us electricians need lots of smaller pockets for tools, and more than 2 pockets for materials. Depending on how you set it up, you can have 6 different pockets for materials. The downside is is a bit bulky, but i like to throw the tools im not using back in the bag


----------

